# Starting potty training



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

At that age they need to go out every thirty minutes. Unless you have to leave and then they should be able to hold it for couple hours if crated. Get rid of the puppy pads. The only time you should use them is if your not crating but using a gated off area. Then you only want to use them when you leave or at night. So take out every thirty minutes, after drinking and eating, after playtime, and after naps. Usually about twelve weeks you will start to notice bladder control. You might need a divider for the crate. Natures miracle works great to clean up accidents.

One more thing. Don't give to much freedom unless your directly watching your pup.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That is great advice! I would just like to add-your crate might be too big, but how long does the pup stay in there, at night? Mine is 10 weeks now-he does sleep in my room, in a crate, so I know, when he whines. Last potty is usually 10 and he usually gets me up around 5. There are times, it's been 2 am though.


----------



## sadethegolden (Nov 17, 2015)

Awwwe. She will get it. With our puppy we got her at 7 weeks. At 11 weeks she knows when to tell us now. I got her one of those bells you put at the door. I would take her out 15-20 minutes after she ate. If she didn't go when I took her out then I would bring her in and watch her like a hawk then try again half hour later. If I couldn't watch her I would crate her then half hour later take her potty again. If I saw her constantly sniffing I would take her right away. But with the bell I got it When she was 8'weeka. Every time I took her outside I would put her paw on the bell and say potty. It was getting a little overwhelming cause I have a 3 year old and 1 year old. But I was consistent on it. Taking her out every half hour and ringing the bell. Now she is 11 weeks and for the past week she has been going to the door and putting her paw on the bell. Hope this helps you. She will eventually get it. Hang in there!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the bells should i start using them now?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You can start using the bells or you can wait another week until you're feeling better. The main thing now is just to work on improving your set up and management so that she isn't having all these accidents. Definitely get rid of the puppy pads as people have advised.

If you get a simple kitchen timer and everytime you bring her inside after a successful potty trip, set it for 30 minutes and that way you will make sure you do not forget or lose track of time. If she is up and playing, she will have to pee again that quickly most of the time. In a couple weeks you can begin stretching the time out. Don't wake her up to take her out, but be consistent. If she won't potty while she is out, place her in her crate set it for 15 minutes and then take her out again. It's really important that your puppy only be out of her crate unless she has your undivided attention. You can't really be doing other things and keep an eye on her. If you have to leave the room to go switch laundry, put her back in her crate. When she is crated, make sure she has special things to chew that she only gets in the crate. (frozen stuffed kong or raw beef shank cut into 1 or 2 inch cross sections - you can get them from a butcher or some grocery stores can order them if they don't carry them)

I'm a little confused about her setup. Her crate is in the dining room but where does she spend her time when you play with her and are just sort of hanging out? I have always used baby gates to contain my puppies in the kitchen area. It's hard wood and easy to clean an accident (I take up all throw rugs) During the first couple months, it's sort of where we spend all the puppy time. (My lap top is in there and we have an open floor plan so I even sit in there to watch tv.) It makes it much easier to avoid accidents and make sure that she doesn't have any you don't find. Plan on having your carpets cleaned in about 6-8 weeks so that you get any residual odors removed.

Just be as consistent as you can and if she keeps having accidents, tighten up your management. She shouldn't be having accidents every day, if she continues, it's because she has too much freedom.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes gated in the dinning room where its easy to clean up messes, someone is always in there while she is out, my hubbys laptop is in there, thats where we have play time and where she eats and sleeps while she is out.


----------



## ktunh07 (Nov 14, 2008)

If you have an iPhone there is an app called Puddle & Pile. I downloaded it when I picked up my puppy last week and it has been great. You can keep track of when your pup makes a "puddle" and a "pile" and it will start to figure their habits of when they usually go and will alert you they may need to go. It's good to see, ok he went pee 45 mins ago, I should probably take him out. Of course, you still need to keep your eye on them and that crouched down sniffing!!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I started using the bells day 1. I would shake them every time I would take my puppy out to potty and say "potty!" When outside, I would say "go potty", then when he went I would praise "good potty!!!" I did this faithfully every time he went out to go potty. At 10 weeks he was reliably using the bells when he needed to go potty. When he first started using his nose to ring the bells, I would say "OK Mack, Potty!" He learned so quick and they are so helpful and convenient! It just took consistency on my part. In the beginning he did start ringing them sometimes to go out and play, but I tried to make sure I repeated the above sayings and made sure he went potty when out if possible. Now he only rings to go potty. Good luck!


----------

